# hobo/tramp memes - yes really



## Diagaro (Sep 20, 2010)

So my dog and I both reformed Internet nerds but still dabble since leaving Philly we came up with two memes

1. I almost fell in love - he was telling a story that i was not listening to wile we were drinking our selves to death said some thing about almost falling in love with an Asian lady in the park with bags, I roared with laughter and said accused him of getting a chubby over a Asian bag lady

2. Lets just give up and get jobs - almost every time shit sux this is stated; hard hot walks out of towns where theres no rides of any kind being eaten by bugs, feet rotting hung over missing clothes - fuck it lets give up and get jobs and houses

What viral inside jokes have you procured?


----------



## notconnerR (Sep 20, 2010)

So do you, like, just get on?


----------



## pip (Sep 20, 2010)

I think my favorite is when people use 'get a job!' as a greeting, It's pretty common and always funny when you look over to see who yelled it at you and its some dude with tats and dogs.


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Sep 21, 2010)

"left is law"
i always shoot back with:
"when did we astart following the law?"
(only when im on the right of the rotation though)


----------



## Mouse (Sep 21, 2010)

"FUCK YOU, PAY ME!"

and

get a job (I yell it at my doggy all the time)


----------



## Doobie_D (Sep 21, 2010)

usually when stuck in a town for a long time: "welp i hear McDonalds is hiring... oh look at that nice trailor park over there... i bet we could rent one cheap.. then start up a meth habit"


----------



## Diagaro (Sep 21, 2010)

Cool I'm not the only one then - damn I thought I was special.


----------



## wokofshame (Sep 22, 2010)

guys, i can't be big rastamon anymore 
-my buddy on how he thought he had to start being responsible (as he took a hit off a J)


----------



## anyways (Sep 22, 2010)

"GET A JOB!"
...."I already have a dog!"


----------



## Eden (Sep 22, 2010)

Why do you hate homes so much?


----------



## carnytrash (Oct 3, 2010)

Any time someone tells me to get a job, I lovingly inform them that I already have one, risking my life and getting paid for it. Then point and laugh 'cos they're stuck doing something they hate.


----------



## cheeses (Nov 16, 2010)

me and my friends are allways jokein about not feeding our dogs and if we do its just punches and kicked that we feed them


----------



## Brand0nRagged (Nov 16, 2010)

i like telling asshole people i have two jobs, fucking their wife and selling their kids drugs.


----------



## bryanpaul (Nov 16, 2010)

what is a meme?
i guess i could just "google it" huh.......


----------



## Eden (Nov 17, 2010)

bryanpaul said:


> what is a meme?
> i guess i could just "google it" huh.......


 
MEME {ME-EEM}
â€“noun a cultural item that is transmitted by repetition in a manner analogous to the biological transmission of genes.


----------



## Monkeywrench (Nov 17, 2010)

On the east coast, at the Allegheny rainbow gathering, the Projects kids and the Goat Camp kids began started the whole "DO IT FOR DALE!" "GO FAST TURN LEFT!". I've been to lots of cities and either seen it tagged, or been approached by CHicago homebums asking me if I'm "doing it for Dale" before asking me for smokes.


----------

